# gnome2 in packages-7-stable



## bsd10 (Jun 2, 2010)

Does anyone know why gnome2.tbz is not in ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-7-stable/Latest/  ? It's in 7-stable for i386 and in 8-stable for both architectures.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 3, 2010)

What server/mirror do you use? gnome2.tbz is present in ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/.../amd64/packages-8-stable/Latest/
In general the devs may be rebuilding the package to update it, just try later.
Sometimes it's possible to find a package missing on the main server on //ftp.jp.freebsd.org/ and //ftpp.us.freebsd.org 
Check the servers.


----------



## bsd10 (Jun 3, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> What server/mirror do you use? gnome2.tbz is present in ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/.../amd64/packages-8-stable/Latest/
> In general the devs may be rebuilding the package to update it, just try later.
> Sometimes it's possible to find a package missing on the main server on //ftp.jp.freebsd.org/ and //ftpp.us.freebsd.org
> Check the servers.



I'm back to ports now, but for what it's worth, the server is from 7-STABLE ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-7-stable/Latest/


----------



## zeiz (Jun 3, 2010)

I noticed gnome2-lite is there now but it wasn't there yesterday. I believe they are building new metapackage.
I like use packages when they are of same version as in ports. So I face this situation quite often.Sometimes I choose to install gnome2-lite and then add gdm and others (as packages too) I want. I have currently such installation.


----------

